# I'm a newbie and in NEED of answers!



## Crazyrhoades (Aug 8, 2012)

I got a beautiful little kinder goat at an auction a month ago and I didn't realize she was pregnant.... She has a soccer ball size udder but she not huge in the tummy just average healthy size. I didn't realize she was preggo until I saw discharge on her 2 1/2 weeks ago. I did the bump test and sure enough she is pregnant! She has 'dropped' and her ligs are much softer. She has had white/clear discharge everyday since I first saw it and for the past 3 days it has been yellowish and clear with a little amber color. She has definitely been having contractions and is extremely uncomfortable, she paws and stands on things helping the babies (or baby) get into position. The other night she looked like she was REALLY ready (hard contractions and moaning) but wasnt progressing and I got nervous so I decided to call my husbands uncle who had goats many years ago and he suggest I check her. I did and I didn't hit a wall but I could only get 1 finger in and I didn't feel anything in the birth canal. She has gotten swollen and pink/ red around her vulva and has not been verry friendly around all of the other goats who she usually cuddles with but she still has not progressed so I decided to check her again today and I was able to fit 2 fingers (probably 3 if I had tried) and instead of there being 'nothing' there I could feel something.... Despite lack of a better word..... It was like a couple of bumps :? I'm not sure if this is all normal or if something is wrong and if it is what in the heck do I do?!?! I can't attach photos because my computer is down and im on my iPad....and I can't call a vet because the closest one who handles goats in my area is almost two hours away.....
Please any advice is appreciated! :whatgoat:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wait until she is pushing, REALLY PUSHING, to make sure she's ready for help. She may be in labor, but she may also just be pre-labor. If it's hard to get your hand in there she may not be fully dialated.

Once she is pushing, though, you can go in and try to help her out. Have the vet on call in case you may need her help, or a C-Section.

Once she is pushing, try to figure out what you are feeling. Figure out if they are hooves and make sure the hooves are from the same goat. Then you can work it to where you can pull it out. If it is backwards, just pull, if frontwards, try to make sure that the head is facing forwards too.

Please look at this list: there may be someone in your area able to help you: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=6820

Here are some kid positions: http://fiascofarm.com/galleries/Goat_Ca ... index.html


----------



## Crazyrhoades (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you! I think it was diving position But if I have to go back in I will know what to look for better. She seems to be really uncomfortable tonight!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Are things okay? ray: Once she is pushing just get the kid in a position that you can pull it out. You need to save the doe, and getting the kid out will give the kid a chance of survival too.


----------



## Crazyrhoades (Aug 8, 2012)

She seems to be having some strong contractions and still has the discharge. Im going to keep a watch on her and try to be sure it's not pre-labor. Thank you for your help and support! :hug:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

She might need some energy too if she's been at it for a while.

I had one doe that always stood for 12+ hours before ever thinking of pushing. This year after the 12 hours pasted and I saw she was getting really tired I lubed up and went in. Just the pressure of my fingers made her start to push and with a little pulling ..... :thumb: 

If you have nutri drench, coffee, molassas, ?
Also, have you pre-treated her with anything?

I might suggest some calcium if needed. Sometimes that helps to bring the delivery along.

Hope all works out ok.
ray:


----------



## Crazyrhoades (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks! I will try that. I have some electrolyte that goes in her water as well. Maybe something will work :chin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are things going?


----------



## Crazyrhoades (Aug 8, 2012)

She just had a long string of mucus so I guess it won't be long..... At least I hope it won't!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

The first time kidding you tend to be very nervous because you don't know what's going to happen...the next time you're nervous because you do know what's going to happen, lol.

How's your doe?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she? :hug:


----------



## Crazyrhoades (Aug 8, 2012)

Well still no baby and just more and more streaming..... I guess she is aware of the doe code! :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are her ligs?

Does the stream have a clear amber tube like appearance?


----------



## Crazyrhoades (Aug 8, 2012)

She has amber colored streaks in the discharge however it is mostly clear/white and her ligs are mushy but I am still able to feel them.... Maybe soon! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does sound to be soon...happy Kidding... :thumb:


----------

